# Blazer Z-Plus



## gregnash (Aug 26, 2008)

Has anyone had any experience with these. I am thinking of picking one up from Cigarmony.com as they are only $11 and I would love to keep my old engraved dragon zippo case for it to slide into. I am in the process of looking for a decent/good butane lighter for around the price of $30-$40 and hear that the Blazer PB-207 are great so I am hoping that I get the same quality (not necessarily same fuel storage) with it.

Thanks in advance!!
Here is the link for those interested.
http://www.cigarmony.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=32


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

have one and love it. I wouldn't hesitate to get a second, or tenth


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

:tu Great lighers, imo.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

I love mine. Holds a ton of gas, I get to use my zippo cases. DO IT!


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

The greatest invention that Zippo DIDN'T come up with. The Z-Plus inserts are a no brainer purchase. Go for it! :tu

Doc


----------



## rnpatrick (Feb 13, 2008)

gregnash said:


> Has anyone had any experience with these. I am thinking of picking one up from Cigarmony.com as they are only $11 and I would love to keep my old engraved dragon zippo case for it to slide into. I am in the process of looking for a decent/good butane lighter for around the price of $30-$40 and hear that the Blazer PB-207 are great so I am hoping that I get the same quality (not necessarily same fuel storage) with it.


You yourself mentioned the 3 things I would tell you.

They are inexpensive - almost to the point of being a no-brainer.

If you have a Zippo that you like the Blazer insert lets you convert it for cigar use easily.

IMHO the only down side is the capacity - not the best but sufficient.

I occasionally have friends over to smoke and have considered getting a few basic Zippos and Blazer inserts to have as 'house lighters'.


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

Here's a review on the Blazer Z-Plus insert.

Enjoy.

Doc


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

I'm with everybody else .. an excellent product.


----------



## parafumar (Aug 23, 2008)

well, I'm sold. Too bad you can't just go pick one up somewhere...


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

parafumar said:


> well, I'm sold. Too bad you can't just go pick one up somewhere...


my local shop has them and so did the old one i was at


----------



## Blazedup (Sep 3, 2008)

i've purchased 2 in the past and couldn't get either one to work properly.:2


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

I have three and love them... I grab them instead of my Ronson's. :ss


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Blazedup said:


> i've purchased 2 in the past and couldn't get either one to work properly.:2


Are you sure you have the Blazer version, there are cheap imitators out there... The Blazer has a year warranty. :ss


----------



## gregnash (Aug 26, 2008)

Well I have one enroute from Cigarmony.com. So hoppefully I will have it by this weekend to test out. Does anyone know if the Blazers are temperamental with the fuel used. I was just planning on going to the local Walmart to pickup a can of fuel..


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

gregnash said:


> Does anyone know if the Blazers are temperamental with the fuel used. I was just planning on going to the local Walmart to pickup a can of fuel..


I would not recommend it... Get a good triple + refined fuel to prevent issues down the road. :ss


----------



## ktd (Jul 12, 2007)

I had probs with my first one until I changed to Colibri triple refined fuel. My second one I started right off the bat with Colibri and it has worked fine. Like some lighters, I have to hit it twice to light, but now I am conditioned to do so.


----------



## gregnash (Aug 26, 2008)

Well looks like I am going to have to try the local smoke shop to see if they sell that triple refined stuff. That or run to Reno to a cigar shop and get it there... Hopefully I can find a place nearby that will stock it because I got my Z-Plus and Palio' this afternoon. Very excited to go try my new toys out... now to get a nice box and put some sticks in it.


----------



## Misha (Apr 27, 2008)

I love it! Never run out of fuel, just refill every so-many-days (like a week or maybe 2).

Oh, remember to keep it in your pocket if it gets a bit colder. Than it will work ok too, just not if the temp is to low and you left it in the cold.


----------



## hoax (Aug 7, 2007)

Mine took a little tweaking to run right, but since then it's been rock solid.

However to get mine to fit into the zippo case properly I have to shim it with a thick piece of paper. If yours is a little loose you may want to try the same thing.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

hoax said:


> However to get mine to fit into the zippo case properly I have to shim it with a thick piece of paper. If yours is a little loose you may want to try the same thing.


Another option (which I use) is to put a piece of electrical tape on the side that has the two ridges.. :ss


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I have two of them and think they are great lighters. The fuel tank is a little smaller than I would like and you can't see how much of the fuel is left through the opaque tank, but other than that it's a darn good lighter, and very dependable. 

If you are using a knock off Zippo case it may not fit perfectly, but I've never had any problems with Zippo brand cases.


----------



## gregnash (Aug 26, 2008)

Unfortunately I am using a knock-off zippo case so it does not fit properly. The top does not close completely but I think I have figured that if I bend the hinge on the case out slightly it should close properly. See when the top is closing the hinge rotates in slightly, this then hits the small lip on the side of the case. 

Went to my local cigar shop on my lunch and picked up a bottle of quadruple refined Butane brand (I think) butane. I have to wait until I get home to fill it. Also, picked up a CAO Cameroon torpedo for "testing" purposes. :ss


----------



## andy_mccabe501 (Oct 3, 2006)

got one, works perfectly, use colibri triple distilled!

got it ages ago from heart felt, no problems atall.


andy


----------



## Langod (Aug 8, 2008)

I just got one last week. 
It's great -- although a bit tight, had trouble pulling the insert back out again for adjustment. Put a dab of wd40 on the sides and it's fine now.

Nothing like that well known "click-ching" sound of flipping open a Zippo -- it just adds to the whole "ritual" of smoking a cigar.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

gregnash said:


> Well looks like I am going to have to try the local smoke shop to see if they sell that triple refined stuff. That or run to Reno to a cigar shop and get it there... Hopefully I can find a place nearby that will stock it because I got my Z-Plus and Palio' this afternoon. Very excited to go try my new toys out... now to get a nice box and put some sticks in it.


Go to the local Williams and Sonoma. They sell large cans of Vector 5+ refined butane for their creme brule torches. One can is practically a lifetime supply.


----------

